# EU resident, not citizen, can I work?



## Champ (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi everyone, 


Im an australian citizen married to a French, so I have French residency. 

I may have the opportunity to work in Italy. 

Is this possible without getting sponsored? 

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## danielacie (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,

If you come to Italy for less than 3 months you don't need any special permission to work.

If you are going to stay for more than 3 months you have to go to the "questura" and ask for a Permesso di Soggiorno (permit to stay).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Champ said:


> Im an australian citizen married to a French, so I have French residency.
> 
> I may have the opportunity to work in Italy.
> 
> ...


You may have to move with your French spouse to Italy before you are given the right to work and residence, and your spouse must either work or be self-employed there:

_Family members (spouses and children under 21), irrespective of their nationality, have the right to reside with a *national of a Member State *who is employed in the territory of another Member State (Regulation 1612/68, Directive 73/148/EEC, Directive 90/364/EEC, Directive 90/365/EEC, Directive 93/96/EEC). However, the rights of the family members are derivative and not independent of the right of the EU citizen in the respective family; *the latter must actually have exercised his or her own right of free movement*. If the family members are not EU citizens they may be required to hold an entry visa by the Member State of their residence. _

EUROPEAN PARLIAMENT FACT SHEETS - 2.3.0. Freedom of movement for persons


----------

